# Screen density?



## UberKittyCat (Jun 4, 2012)

I've recently come across something called Pimp My Rom (It includes a HUGE list of tweaks) and it has several different files for each phone's screen density; hdpi, mdpi, xhdpi, ldpi, etc... I was wondering what the screen density was for the Stratosphere.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not sure but the "Pimp My ROM" is definitely going to be looked into. It may help us Strat users better our phones


----------



## defe (Jan 24, 2012)

The strats screen density is about 233 ppi (pixels per inch) so that make it an hdpi screen (high density).
In order from lowest to highest it goes, ldpi, mdpi, hdpi, xhdpi (low, medium, high, extra high).


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

defe said:


> The strats screen density is about 233 ppi (pixels per inch) so that make it an hdpi screen (high density).
> In order from lowest to highest it got, ldpi, mdpi, hdpi, xhdpi (low, medium, high, extra high).


Thanks! Once a kernel built for all the tweaks and goodies is released, we should have an interesting list of tweaks to test!


----------



## connorh333 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pimp my rom works awesome. It does everything!


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

connorh333 said:


> Pimp my rom works awesome. It does everything!


I can't wait to try it out. Once the new Tweaked comes out, hopefully it will support init.d tweaks!
Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------

